# Geedee and Rocketeers Collings Foundation Tour 2014



## Geedee (Oct 22, 2014)

.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice Gary. I like it when curve balls(or the cricket equivalent) are thrown in at the start of a trip, it sets the tone.

Geo


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2014)

This could be another Bucket of Popcorn thread. Get comfy as I feel it will be an epic thread.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm all eyes!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 23, 2014)

..


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2014)

Great shots Gary!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2014)

My bucket list just got bigger....


----------



## Geedee (Oct 24, 2014)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2014)

Is there any way you can add sound and smell to this photographic bonanza?

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Is there any way you can add sound and smell to this photographic bonanza?



Stay tooned buddy, stay tooned !


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Rocketeer (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi guys.....I am late to the show...sorry....been working on my Camel project....
Yep, I was really looking forward to going to the Tour after Gary's time last year. It did not disappoint!
Anyhoo, as Gary said we went on seperate carriers. I fly on BA alot so went with them and got rather, well, jolly in the Exec Lounge. We were also late off due to the previous pilot jumping on the brakes lol!

Was worried when got to Boston as no sign of Gaz....so made way to hire car pace and picked up the 'box'. Actually Fugly but a good car. We drove to Hyannis - pretty place. We stayed in an 'interesting' motel but survived the night without a visit form Norman Bates! We made our way to Hyannis Airport and dropped off the car. The first day was cool with us meeting the team, Gary reacquainting himself. Worked the Px, loaded stuff into the B17 and cleaned up the oil off the cowls. Seeing Betty Jane shining was wonderful, she had just been polished - what an awesome and beautiful bird she is. All too soon, we were packed up and off to Worcester. I flew with Gary in the B24.....I last flew in her in AZ last year. The coast of Cape Cod amd MA was beautiful.


----------



## Rocketeer (Oct 24, 2014)

The chap on the transit to Worcester was a B24 Flt Engineer Vet - top chap....he had a notebook of his 32 raids. On his last mission, he stayed on to finish the rest of his crew's tour with them (he had already finished). They were shot down and made POWs. He was the first of many real life heros I was privilaged to meet


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2014)

Great shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2014)

Fricken awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(damn you)


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2014)

Good to see your contributions start Tony.


----------



## Rocketeer (Oct 25, 2014)

Cheers, will post some more tomorrow


----------



## Rocketeer (Oct 27, 2014)

Worcester MA was an amazing stop with beautiful weather. A mix of pix here. Worcester is not far from the CF base so we had the 'new' Goose and Skyraider turn up as well as the awesomely beautiful A36 Apache Baby Carmen. Met another great Vet who wanted to experience pulling thru the B24 props again - a job he last did 70 years ago. The crowds were great and we had some amazing experiences. It was also my birthday on the Friday - so had a jolly nice lump of cheesecake!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2014)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 27, 2014)

A memorable birthday that Tony!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2014)

great stuff...and happy birthday Tony!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 29, 2014)

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2014)

What's Tony doing by the tail gun. Did the Fort need to turn its head a cough?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2014)

Great shots Gary!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2014)

Lovely!

Geo


----------



## jimh (Oct 29, 2014)

super secret B-17 rag storage


----------



## Rocketeer (Oct 30, 2014)

I just liked doing it Jim!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2014)

great set of shots Gary!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2014)

Great stuff chaps - more please !


----------



## Rocketeer (Nov 2, 2014)

A few more pictures from Worcester....a truly great stop. One shot shows a Vet wearing his original A2. BJ needed a polish and was looking good! Gary scrubbing oil off 909


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2014)

Great shots. Always nice to see the Vets showing up to these events.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2014)

Agree on both counts.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2014)

Excellent shots Tony!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 4, 2014)

.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice. I like the top turret view, all that ammo, all those windows.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2014)

Great shots Gary!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2014)

Great stuff chaps - keep 'em coming !


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2014)

awesome shots


----------



## Rocketeer (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, as Gary said, I managed to get a lift to Windsor, Bradley, CT in the beautiful Skyraider. It was awesome. Did some aeros on the way and a bit for formation with BJ. We landed first then BJ and the B17 909 did a run and break to land. We were ready for 909 and got her quickly unloaded and the PX set up in the FOB. With the UN meeting, there were lots of planes from other countries, including a rather nice Turkish plane. Anyhoo, back to real aircraft. The B24 had issues so did not join us. We had a good stop with several B17 trips. Everywhere we go the crowds love the aircraft. Beautiful!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2014)

You lucky [email protected] done!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 10, 2014)

.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2014)

Excellent shots Gary!


----------



## jimh (Nov 25, 2014)

Great shots you guys! I'm sorry I missed all the excitement at "Wooostah". You guys are great asset to have on the tour! have a great Christmas!!

jim

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Nov 26, 2014)

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2014)

Great stuff Gary !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2014)

Excellent stuff Gary!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2014)

That's quite a complement! Way to go you two! Job well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2014)

Cool shots, Gary!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2014)

Awesome Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 27, 2014)

T.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2014)

I hate you Dean !!!
(Only kidding !)


----------



## Geedee (Nov 27, 2014)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2014)

Great shots Gary!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2014)

It looks to me that you are making new history of warbirds, Gary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2014)

Keep the pics and stories coming guys. A very entertaining thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 2, 2014)

Lovely pix Gary.....not sure if I should start posting again!!! Hard act to follow dude!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2014)

Get 'em posted Tony!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 2, 2014)

.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2014)

Great stuff ! I wonder why Tony looks so happy ....................


----------



## Geedee (Dec 2, 2014)

.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2014)

Too cool to comment


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes, you are right Shinpachi! 
Hey....................Tony...........................post your pics dude!


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, here we go....it was fantastic fun. We loaded the PX into the bomb bay of 909. Then into the Stang. What followed was the first of two of the best days of my life. Mark and I followed Witchcraft out of the ramp and taxied towards the threshold. Once there, the B24 ran up, mag drops etc. We followed suit, I helped Mark on the brakes to stop creep. 
During our engine run, 909 caught up and joined in with the 'sound of freedom'!! 
The B24 lined up and applied takeoff power, it accelerated like a startled fly leaving a cow pat. We lined up shortly after and Mark held the aircraft against the brakes. Once separation was sufficient, and the B24 hd become airborne, Mark opened up and we accelerated down the runway. The wheels left the ground, positive rate of climb, over threshold gear up. The power was then reduced as obviously we could catch up quickly (even with fat tony in the back!).

The sight of a stunning, unique B24 growing larger and large in your 11 oclock is awesome, especially when you are in a Mustang - let alone a totally unique Mustang. I don't use the word awesome lightly - but quite honestly it was awesome! The best fun you can have without taking your clothes off!

We did some lovely close formation work with Mark's precision flying. It is fair to say that the Collings Foundation use some of the best warbird pilots there are around. They are also very friendly. Anyway, back to fun times....Gary was clearly visible looking like a dalek in the starboard waist position with his go-pro on his bonce!!
We did some steep turnaways and turnbacks and re-joins. Plenty of opportunity to take great pix. Giving Gaz the time to take some great shots of us and the P51 over West Point. Cracking!!
We then went off and did some cool aeros followed by a run and break at Poughkeepsie - as we prepped/dirtied up for landing we espied the B17 on turn to short finals. I could describe more of the flight but dont wish to bore!

If ever you decide to donate to get a flight in a Stang - go for the CF - you wont regret it! Additionally, you lucky peeps in the US can do it as a tax deductible. So you can awesome fun, help a great cause and get it deductible!

Anyway, I have bored you enough, here are some pix!

Please forgive my knees!!! On the third before last pic look out for the B17!!


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 2, 2014)

Just one more of us on the roll out as 909 taxiing in.

Here is a link to a video of the take-off! Don't peak too much at the videos as they are coming up lol!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7Wbsrs27Tg_


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 2, 2014)

Another video here

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld4Aq0bdjnw_


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2014)

Excellent stuff guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2014)

Summer of a lifetime by the looks of things. Keep em coming.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't use the word "awesome" lightly either guys but it sure fits! Beautiful air-to-airs and videos. An unforgettable experience for both of you and I really appreciate you taking the time to share your memories.


----------



## DBII (Dec 3, 2014)

Great thread guys. I need a smoke and drink. 

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2014)

What a TOP series of PICs..!!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 5, 2014)

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Dec 5, 2014)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2014)

Great stuff again Gary, and looking at the interior of the ball turret, really brings things home. Not only cramped, claustrophobic but vertigo inducing, the gunner had a Fifty Cal blatting off in each lug hole !!
BTW, if you decide to go for a Jeep, let me know, as I think I still have a contact for ex-French Army/Air Force Hotchkiss versions, at good prices - outwardly almost the same, but with 'modern' running gear, brakes etc.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2014)

Exceptional Gary!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Exceptional Gary!



That really says it...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2014)

Excellent shots Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 7, 2014)

.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 7, 2014)

.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2014)

Great stuff Gary. Looks like you're both getting some spanner time experience in the bag.
And Tony a surf god - should that not read Smurf God ?!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2014)

Fantastic post Gary. As we speak, I have both cylinder banks from our Hurricane's Merlin 29 in my garage. Booking a time for a dip in a hot tank to clean out the gunk.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## jimh (Dec 7, 2014)

Fantastic thread! I wish I could remember all this stuff happening  great diary! The amount of work that goes in to keeping these airplanes running is enormous...we are thankful for guys like Gary and Tony that really eat this up and are truly dedicated airplane nuts

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2014)

Great stuff Gary!


----------



## jimh (Dec 8, 2014)

Here is Tony from the other side...I think you can see him in the "blue room"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Dec 9, 2014)

.


----------



## jimh (Dec 11, 2014)

This thread is fantastic without any input from me  It's a lot more fun to see it from your perspective!

jim


----------



## Geedee (Dec 11, 2014)

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2014)

You are in the 1940s for sure, Gary

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2014)

Brill stuff Gary, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2014)

Brilliant Gary, just brilliant!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2014)

Great shots Gary!!


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 11, 2014)

It was a fantastic experience JimH and I cannot wait to go back. I am hoping to be out in July. There are so many great memories. I will post some more pix when I get back to uk. Currently sat in BA lounge in PHL looking at the pix. I can never say thanx enuff. From chatting to the greatest ever generation to seeing kids so happy to see these wonderful birds to changing induction side Merlin plugs. I am going to check my set and see if they are ok for use on the CF. I do hope to get my Merlin running, but don't need decent plugs as she will be ground based. Cheers JimH and team and see you soon. It would be great for Gary and I to show you some good aviation sites and introduce you to real ale!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2014)

"Frikkin brilliant" is right!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 13, 2014)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)

Just fricken awesome!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2014)

Brill stuff again Gary, and a great insight into the bits the public don't see - all the work involved just to _get_ a warbird to a venue. Well done to all the crew.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2014)

Excellent shots Gary!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 13, 2014)

Lovin' it!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 15, 2014)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2014)

Great stuff Gary.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2014)

Great videos Gary!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2014)

Excellent Gary, every time I see a new set of photos or videos I get a big smile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 16, 2014)

Fantastic stuff Guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2014)

Great vids!


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 17, 2014)

JimH - love the Skyraider piccie....can I have a copy please?!

Well, here are some pix from the engine work - hope I am not repeating too many. It was a great experience. Saw some nice inlet vortices in the moist air when John S started up BJ.


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 17, 2014)

All too soon the Tour for me was coming to an end. I was lucky to fly in BJ to Morrisstown NJ with John S. Again allowing for some formation with Witchcraft. My Rocketeer figure got to enjoy the trip - but not as much as me! Nice run and break to land. We set up the PX and atsrted welcoming the visitors. The bombers and BJ are great flying billboards....it is a bit like the circus coming to town. The buzz is awesome as the crowds come in. I feel good about the younger generation remembering the finest generation and the debts we all owe. Lots of good kids out there.
We taxied out in the B24 which went poorly. We taxied back in and all hands to help Rob with the engine. Next day, we continued rectification and conducted a ground run. My last flight was in 909 in beautiful conditions. I then worked on the PX and gate until the sad time to go came. I dropped another volunteer off in NY and then back to JFK with the rental car. Some say the saddest ride in Disneyworld is the transit to the terminal. That solo drive to JFK was even sadder, but I smiled as I remembered the great people I had met, the awesome crew I worked with and above all had fun with. I shall never ever forget them, the 'Ladys of the Skies' and those wonderful Vets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice shots guys! Hey Gary, you do know that Merlin would REAL good mounted in front of your cockpit.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 18, 2014)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2014)

Lovin' it !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2014)

Great shots Gary!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2015)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2015)

And somehow the photo's are now out of order ! ....Grrrrrr


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2015)

Excellent shots Gary!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2015)

Geedee said:


> And then it was on to the 'Intrepid' a floating museum in the heart of NY.
> 
> I have to say that getting up close and personal with a carrier for the first time, the overriding thought is how the 'ell does something that large float ?. Its big !. At the museum there was also a submarine that you could go on and there is also a Concorde sat outside. We didn't do the sub or Concorde but went straight through onto the Intrepid. This thing is huge on the inside and there is a lot of empty space, so ignoring the kids stuff we went up through and onto the flight desk to see what there was on display.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the heads up Gary, but I don't have to worry about that seeing as I'm not married.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2015)

Great stuff Gary! It may be a mix-match collection of airframes, and the Shuttle might be underwhelming, but the sheer size, and with something as large as the Shuttle on board, lost in its own pavilion, is just staggering !
As for that floating city block - that's just wrong !
BTW, what was the name of those ti ... er ... the young lady, who 'somehow' got captured on your camera ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic Pics no matter what the order!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2015)

Agreed! I've chucked my name in the hat for a tour but have not heard anything back.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 8, 2015)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2015)

So much enjoyment should not be allowed - you now owe at least 2 lb of bacon to every member !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2015)

Making movie


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2015)

A joy looking at these pics Gary! Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like you've had an amazing time Gary!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2015)

Great shots Gary!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2015)

My name is in there two Andy, and I've not heard back as of yet either. Oh well. Gary, as always sir, EXCELLENT PHOTOS!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 29, 2015)

C.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2015)

I am sure I speak for everyone here when I say WOW. Well played Gary, well played.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome stuff Gary!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2015)

My god, awesome stuff!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2015)

Excellent shots Gary!


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2015)

Brill !


----------

